Ask HN: What bloated piece of software deserves a performant rewrite? - TheUndead96
======
satvikpendem
I think the entire stack needs to be rewritten, honestly. There's a lot of
inefficiency such that we have multicore processors at gigahertz speeds and we
still have performance problems due to the layers of abstraction we have at
both the software and hardware levels.

------
jimbob45
VSCode in not Electron.

~~~
satvikpendem
Check out Onivim 2, that's exactly what it is. It's written in ReasonML and
compiled with a custom framework called Revery. It is a paid editor since it's
made by a small team but it has a license where commits from 18 months before
are made open source automatically.

You could also try an editor written in Flutter, which also compiles to native
assembly code.

------
sgillen
Emacs maybe? Joking... mostly

